# getting 404 file not found error



## spsbhilai (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, i have a web server and in that images folder 1 image file servicehome.png is there. but when i try to access it via browser it says "
*"404 - File or directory not found.*

*The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable"*


Whereas the file is there actually, now when i rename it by removing the "e" and makes it "servichome.png" then it is being accessed.

Please help if any body can.

Thanks,
Partha Sarathi


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there perhaps an .htaccess file in the image directory or any parent directory? A directive or rewrite that's picking up the filename may be to blame. I can't think of anything else that would present the particular problem you're experiencing.


----------



## spsbhilai (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for reply dear,but i m afraid there is no such file existing. any other probability.

Partha


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not aware of anything else that would cause that, sorry.

Perhaps someone else here will have an idea.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Is this images folder in the proper directory to be available externally?

This is usually something like "public_html" or "www"


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It must be if simply renaming the image file allows it to be externally accessible.


----------

